
Roku Unveils Its 4K Streamer, the Roku 4 - rl3
http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/06/roku-unveils-its-4k-streamer-the-roku-4-plus-new-software-discovery-features-and-upgraded-mobile-app
======
therobot24
i have a first generation roku that's still chugging along (despite some apps
no longer working with it - looking at you HBO GO) and originally had no plan
to upgrade, but the software on the new version looks very promising. Rather
than switch between netflix, amazon, plex, etc. i can just look for a movie
and select a carrier.

